# NFL Playoff Pool Jan 2007



## Triple Threat (Jan 1, 2007)

Can Dale Mabry successfully defend his title?

This year???s pool is somewhat different than last year???s.  This year you make your predictions at the beginning of the playoffs, rather than on a week by week basis.

Here???s how it works.  There are 12 teams and you assign a score to each team.  The scores range from 1 to 12, and you must use each score exactly once.  You assign the higher scores to the teams that you think will do well.

For each game played, you get the number of points that you assign to the winning team.  The winner of the pool is the person with the highest number of points.

In the case of a tie, there are 3 tie-breakers, applied in this order:

Super Bowl Winning conference.
Super Bowl Winning team.
Total points scored in Super Bowl.

Note that your selection for the winning conference or winning team is not required to be the team to which you assign 12 points.

Selections are to be posted no later than 5 minutes prior to the kickoff of the first playoff game.  Changes are permitted up to the same deadline.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 1, 2007)

*Use this for your selections*

Baltimore
Chicago
Dallas
Indianapolis
KansasCity
NewEngland
NewOrleans
NYGiants
NYJets
Philadelphia
SanDiego
Seattle
WinningConference
WinningTeam
TotalPoints


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 1, 2007)

You can help me out by quoting post #2 with the teams and tie-breakers, deleting the QUOTE tags, and making your selections.  

The following is an example.  These are not my actual picks, which I will post later.


Baltimore 12
Chicago 11
Dallas 10
Indianapolis 9
KansasCity 8
NewEngland 7
NewOrleans 6
NYGiants 5
NYJets 4
Philadelphia 3
SanDiego 2
Seattle 1
WinningConference NFC
WinningTeam NYGiants 
TotalPoints 52


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 1, 2007)

Baltimore  9
Chicago  8
Dallas  3
Indianapolis  4
KansasCity  6
NewEngland  7
NewOrleans  10
NYGiants  1
NYJets 2
Philadelphia  11
SanDiego  12
Seattle 5
WinningConference  AFC
WinningTeam  Chargers
TotalPoints  35


I assume total points is total points in the Super Bowl.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 1, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> I assume total points is total points in the Super Bowl.



Yes it is.  See post #1.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 1, 2007)

Baltimore 9
Chicago 7
Dallas 2
Indianapolis 4
KansasCity 6
NewEngland 12
NewOrleans 8
NYGiants 1
NYJets 3
Philadelphia 11
SanDiego 10
Seattle 5
WinningConference AFC
WinningTeam New England
TotalPoints 48


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 1, 2007)

Baltimore 7
Chicago 8
Dallas 3
Indianapolis 11
KansasCity 4
NewEngland 12
NewOrleans 5
NYGiants 10
NYJets 1
Philadelphia 6 
San Diego 9
Seattle 2
WinningConference AFC
WinningTeam New England
TotalPoints 44


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 1, 2007)

Baltimore 6
Chicago 9
Dallas 4
Indianapolis 8
KansasCity 3
NewEngland 7
NewOrleans 12
NYGiants 1
NYJets 2
Philadelphia 10
SanDiego 11
Seattle 5
WinningConference NFC
WinningTeam New Orleans
TotalPoints 46


----------



## P-funk (Jan 1, 2007)

Baltimore 10
Chicago   8
Dallas  6
Indianapolis  5
KansasCity  1
NewEngland  7
NewOrleans  11
NYGiants  4
NYJets 2
Philadelphia 9
SanDiego  12
Seattle 3
Winning Conference  AFC
WinningTeam  Chargers
TotalPoints   45


----------



## goandykid (Jan 1, 2007)

Baltimore 11
Chicago 7
Dallas 4
Indianapolis 8
KansasCity 3
NewEngland 10
NewOrleans 9
NYGiants 5
NYJets 6
Philadelphia 1
SanDiego 12
Seattle 2
WinningConference AFC
WinningTeam San Diego
TotalPoints 48


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 1, 2007)

Baltimore 12
Chicago 9
Dallas 3
Indianapolis 4
KansasCity 5
NewEngland 8
NewOrleans 10
NYGiants 2
NYJets 1
Philadelphia 7 
SanDiego 11 
Seattle 6
WinningConference AFC
WinningTeam Baltimore
TotalPoints 51


----------



## goandykid (Jan 1, 2007)

I feel like Baltimore is actually the favorite now. That D is sick.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 1, 2007)

NY teams aren't getting too much love.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 1, 2007)

I went out on a limb with the Giants.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking good for me, looking very good.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 2, 2007)

Anybody got the pairings yet?


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 2, 2007)

dg806 said:


> Anybody got the pairings yet?



AFC:

1st Round:
5.NY Jets @ 4.New England
6.Kansas City @ 3.Indianapolis

San Diego will face lowest seeded remaining team, Baltimore will face highest.

NFC: 

1st Round:
5. Dallas @ 4. Seattle
6. NY Giants @ 3.Philadelphia

Chicago will face lowest seeded remaining team, New Orleans will face highest.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 2, 2007)

Giants @ philly
Dallas @ Seattle
Jets @ New England
KC @ Indy


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 2, 2007)

Baltimore - 8
Chicago - 9
Dallas - 6
Indianapolis - 2
Kansas City - 7
New England - 10
New Orleans - 3
NY Giants - 1
NY Jets - 4
Philadelphia - 11
San Diego - 12
Seattle - 5 
Winning Conference - AFC
Winning Team - San Diego
Total Points - 38


----------



## ZECH (Jan 2, 2007)

Baltimore 8
Chicago 10
Dallas 3 - Gone
Indianapolis 11
KansasCity 6 -Gone
NewEngland 7
NewOrleans 2
NYGiants 5 - Gone
NYJets 1 - Gone
Philadelphia 4
SanDiego 12
Seattle 9
WinningConference AFC
WinningTeam San Diego
TotalPoints 48


----------



## P-funk (Jan 2, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> Looking good for me, looking very good.



you don't know jack shit.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 2, 2007)

Baltimore - 11
Chicago - 10
Dallas - 5
Indianapolis - 3
KansasCity - 7
NewEngland - 8
NewOrleans - 9
NYGiants - 2
NYJets - 1
Philadelphia - 6
SanDiego - 12
Seattle - 4
WinningConference - AFC
WinningTeam - San Diego
TotalPoints - 54


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 2, 2007)

How can you have 2 AFC teams be your top 2?  Doesn't work out.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 2, 2007)

sure it does he just gets less points.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 2, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> How can you have 2 AFC teams be your top 2?  Doesn't work out.



Neither does having New Orleans and Philly your 12pt and 10 pt teams when they will probably play each other in the second round...


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 2, 2007)

FatCatMC said:


> Neither does having New Orleans and Philly your 12pt and 10 pt teams when they will probably play each other in the second round...



Yeah, Culpepper is awesome.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 2, 2007)

P-funk said:


> you don't know jack shit.



I know that it makes sense mathematically to alternate your picks between AFC and NFC, which puts me ahead of more than half of the people who have posted their picks.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 2, 2007)

Let the trash talk begin


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 2, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Yeah, Culpepper is awesome.



It's not my fault you lost your fantasy league and I didn't.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 2, 2007)

P-funk said:


> you don't know jack shit.



Jack Schitt


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 2, 2007)

Baltimore - 8
Chicago - 9
Dallas - 4
Indianapolis - 10
KansasCity - 3
NewEngland - 6
NewOrleans - 11
NYGiants - 7
NYJets - 2
Philadelphia - 1
SanDiego - 12
Seattle - 5
WinningConference - AFC
WinningTeam San Diego
TotalPoints 55


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 2, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> *I know that it makes sense mathematically to alternate your picks between AFC and NFC*, which puts me ahead of more than half of the people who have posted their picks.





Dale Mabry said:


> Baltimore  9
> Chicago  8
> Dallas  3
> Indianapolis  4
> ...


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow I didn't think San Diego would be so favored here.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 2, 2007)

I love how everyone is picking San Diego to go all the way

Don't forget who's coaching them since he always chokes in the playoffs


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 2, 2007)

FatCatMC said:


> It's not my fault you lost your fantasy league and I didn't.



Partly your fault.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 2, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> I love how everyone is picking San Diego to go all the way
> 
> Don't forget who's coaching them since he *always chokes in the playoffs*




Coming from a Red Sox fan, YOU should know things can change.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 2, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> I know that it makes sense mathematically to alternate your picks between AFC and NFC, which puts me ahead of more than half of the people who have posted their picks.



lol, I didn't look at anyone elses picks.  Did people not pick up on that?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 2, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


>



Aren't you in engineering?  It's in blocks regressing from the finals, not exactly alternating, bad choice of words.  Alternating in groups of 2, 4, etc.  In the groups of 4, you rank based on who has the best shot at winning, followed by who has the best shot at the upsets.


----------



## luvr29 (Jan 5, 2007)

*My Pics*

Baltimore 11
Chicago8
Dallas3
Indianapolis5
KansasCity4
NewEngland7
NewOrleans9
NYGiants2
NYJets1
Philadelphia 12
SanDiego10
Seattle6
WinningConference NFC
WinningTeam Eagles
TotalPoints 45


----------



## Jerseyman (Jan 5, 2007)

*Go LT*

Baltimore10
Chicago9
Dallas3
Indianapolis4
KansasCity5
NewEngland7
NewOrleans6
NYGiants1
NYJets2
Philadelphia11
SanDiego12
Seattle8
WinningConference AFC
WinningTeam Sandiego
TotalPoints 57


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Pepper (Jan 6, 2007)

I hope Seattle gives you all a nice big shit-burger to eat.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey now I had a hard decision but I chose Seattle to beat Dallas tonite


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 6, 2007)

Kansas City looked like a fucking high school team in the first half so far. Anybody watching the game? Jesus, they are horrible! 

At least the defense is still doing ok to keep them in the game.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 6, 2007)

No first downs for KC?  Where did Indy get a defense from?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 6, 2007)

Trent Green fucking *SUCKS.*


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 6, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Trent Green fucking *SUCKS.*


 
So do you for sticking a 7 next to KC... j/k


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 6, 2007)

What a boring game that was.  I was switching back and forth from that and Karate on ESPN.  This Carter Williams guy is insane.  6' 235lbs 23 years old.  Fast and strong as shit.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow crazy play right there. Looks like it never went out of bounds after Glenn fumbled. Where the hell are Seahawks fans? First the pass interference call puts them on Dallas' 1 yard line and the place sounds silent. Now they make this crazy play to probably tie the game and it's still pretty damn quiet.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2007)

Pretty fucked up game right here.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow I feel bad for Tuna. Has to deal with TO all year. Now this moron Romo can't even hold for a FG attempt.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 6, 2007)

Romo dropped the ball..........I figured it would be the kicker who would fuck up............


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 6, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Wow I feel bad for Tuna. Has to deal with TO all year. Now this moron Romo can't even hold for a FG attempt.


I bet TO is out next year.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 6, 2007)

That's why they say enter the playoffs on a roll. I guess that was only fitting the way the Cowboys finished the regualr season.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 7, 2007)

Fuck the Cowboys.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 7, 2007)

Does the winner of this get something from Rob? We shuold do that.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 7, 2007)

Seattle "shit-burger" phase one complete!

What a game. Lucky? Sure, but Seattle was due a break from the football gods.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2007)

Well I atleast I picked the winners of the losers 

Seattle and Dallas both show they don't belong with the big teams.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 7, 2007)

Pepper said:


> Seattle "shit-burger" phase one complete!
> 
> What a game. Lucky? Sure, but Seattle was due a break from the football gods.


 
Maybe they reversed that first down spot to repay them for the ass raping they gave them in the superbowl (the officials, I mean).


----------



## Pepper (Jan 7, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Seattle...don't belong with the big teams.


 
OK, while I would not argue with you on that I will say this. Seattle has as much talent as anyone in the NFC except maybe the Saints.

Seattle CAN win the next game. I don't think they will, but you never know.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2007)

Bye...bye...Jets....
.....well at least we have the Giants.....


----------



## Pepper (Jan 7, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> well at least we have the Giants.....


 
For a couple of more hours, sure.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't even know what to think of the Giants. They could come out on fire and score 40 points easy.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Bye...bye...Jets....
> .....well at least we have the Giants.....



I was upset seeing the Jets lose.  I wanted to see Mangini do well.

Also, Pennington is my favorite QB in football right now.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 7, 2007)

I picked the giants and now they are up 7-0. Lets see how the rest of the game goes.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 7, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I was upset seeing the Jets lose.  I wanted to see Mangini do well.
> 
> Also, Pennington is my favorite QB in football right now.



I thought u were a Patriots fan ... traitor


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> I thought u were a Patriots fan ... traitor



fucking never!

I am from Cleveland.  I like the Browns and only the Browns.

Pennington is my fav. QB in the pros right now becasue he reminds me of my fav. QB ever....Bernie Kosar.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 7, 2007)

Wow, what a run by Westbrook. He's a dangerous back.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 7, 2007)

Can't believe he's not going to the pro-bowl.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 7, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> I thought u were a Patriots fan ... traitor



That's me.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 7, 2007)

Torrence Daniels with a block in the back!!!!
Ruined a great return for TD.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I was upset seeing the Jets lose. I wanted to see Mangini do well.
> 
> Also, Pennington is my favorite QB in football right now.


He turned out to be a decent rookie coach, Pennington has a great personality. He may not have a great arm but he somehow gets the job done.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> He turned out to be a decent rookie coach, Pennington has a great personality. He may not have a great arm but he somehow gets the job done.



right!  just like Kosar.  Not the best arm, not the best mechanics.....lots of heart, a good leader and great ability to see the field and put the ball were it needs to be.


anyway....who the hell is this big dude that keeps coming in for Pussy Manning on 3rd and 1 situations?  What is his real position?  he is not their back up QB.  he is a big guy!!!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 7, 2007)

lol


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm not sure.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2007)

Pepper said:


> lol


----------



## Pepper (Jan 7, 2007)

He is a QB...he is 285 lbs...at least...he played for Kentucky and actually is a good passer.

They call him the Pilsbury Throw Boy.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2007)

Pepper said:


> He is a QB...he is 285 lbs...at least...he played for Kentucky and actually is a good passer.
> 
> They call him the Pilsbury Throw Boy.



Is he mobile at all?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2007)

how did SI.com mess that up?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2007)

as much as I hate the giants, whenever it comes to the playoffs, I always feel really bad for the losers.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2007)

I missed most of the game, but what I saw was some questionable calls not going in favour of the Giants at opportune times.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 7, 2007)

They just couldn't stop Philly. Philly played and executed better.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 7, 2007)

Week 1


32	shiznit2169
31	Goodfella9783
31	dg806
30	Doublebase
30	luvr29
30	Jerseyman
28	FatCatMC
27	Dale Mabry
25	Triple Threat
24	P-funk
22	IainDaniel
21	goandykid
21	I Are Baboon


----------



## Jodi (Jan 7, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Bye...bye...Jets....


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 7, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Week 1
> 
> 
> *32	shiznit2169*
> ...



Not to brag or anything, but is that my name sitting at the top?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 8, 2007)

Son of a bee sting, I thought the Eagles were the 4 seed, I'm gonna lose one of my top point scorers this week.  Looks like I'm out, gonna have to hope the Pats run the show, I'm not gonna win this pool.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 8, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Week 1
> 
> 
> 32	shiznit2169
> ...



 

Screw you all.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 8, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Week 1
> 
> 
> 32	shiznit2169
> ...



I'm looking good for next week!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 8, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> Not to brag or anything, but is that my name sitting at the top?



It is for now, but watch out for luvr29 who assigned 1, 2, 3, and 4 to the 4 teams that lost.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 8, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> It is for now, but watch out for luvr29 who assigned 1, 2, 3, and 4 to the 4 teams that lost.



You needed at least 7 posts to enter, he had 6, too bad for him/her.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 8, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> It is for now, but watch out for luvr29 who assigned 1, 2, 3, and 4 to the 4 teams that lost.


 
Only one person predicted all of the road, underdogs would lose? That is surprising.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 8, 2007)

Was there reallly an underdog in the Seattle Dallas game,  I mean like seriously who can you say is shittier


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 8, 2007)

Pepper said:


> Only one person predicted all of the road, underdogs would lose? That is surprising.



Not with the Colts in the post-season.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 8, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> Not with the Colts in the post-season.



No one was giving them a chance this year I don't think. So watch out for the colts. Their defense did a number on Johnson!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 8, 2007)

Pepper said:


> Only one person predicted all of the road, underdogs would lose? That is surprising.



  Oops, there were 2.  I missed Doublebase who also gave 1-4 to the 4 losers.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 13, 2007)

Colts won!! 11 Points!


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 14, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Oops, there were 2.  I missed Doublebase who also gave 1-4 to the 4 losers.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 14, 2007)

After the 2 Saturday games


50	Doublebase
47	Goodfella9783
44	dg806
44	luvr29
44	shiznit2169
43	IainDaniel
41	Dale Mabry
40	Jerseyman
40	P-funk
39	Triple Threat
38	goandykid
33	FatCatMC
33	I Are Baboon


----------



## ZECH (Jan 14, 2007)

Well crap. SD is out. I'm out.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 14, 2007)

dg806 said:


> Well crap. SD is out. I'm out.


 
I think that goes for 3/4 of everyone in the pool.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 14, 2007)

I have never relished being wrong so much in my life.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 14, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> Baltimore 9
> Chicago 7
> Dallas 2
> Indianapolis 4
> ...


 
I love you


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 14, 2007)

Week 2 is history. 


67	Goodfella9783
66	Doublebase
63	shiznit2169
61	dg806
59	luvr29
58	IainDaniel
56	Dale Mabry
56	Jerseyman
56	Triple Threat
55	goandykid
55	P-funk
52	FatCatMC
51	I Are Baboon


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 14, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I love you


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 14, 2007)

Did anyone else see LT cry like a little baby after the game storming off the field in frustration? Shows he has poor sportsmanship along with a lot of guys from SD who were cocky throughout the whole game thinking it was going to be an easy win.

They remind me of Pittsburgh back in 2001 when they made "reservations" before the game was played and look what happened.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 14, 2007)

Another thing is that Tom Brady played absolutely terrible today. He was extremely inaccurate and it looked like his head wasn't in the game. They did not run the ball enough either. Dillon had like what .. 3 carries?

If they continue to play like that, the Colts will destroy them.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 14, 2007)

Tom Brady has only lost like 1 time in the playoffs.  Ridiculous.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 14, 2007)

It's now a 2 person race between Goodfella and Doublebase.

If the Saints win the Super Bowl, Doublebase wins.
Otherwise, Goodfella wins.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 14, 2007)

Yeah supposedly LT took some shots at Belichick after the game saying, "The Patriots aren't classy, maybe they get it from their head coach." This dude better get a hold of his emotions. He's losing respect from people by the minute. Truly shameful display by him after the game.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 14, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Week 2 is history.
> 
> 
> 67    Goodfella9783
> ...


Typical Red sox fan.....


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 14, 2007)

goandykid said:


> Does the winner of this get something from Rob? We shuold do that.


 
I second this notion.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 14, 2007)

Good games all weekend.  3 games decided by a FG and the other decided by all FGs.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 14, 2007)

I agree. This is what the playoffs are all about.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 15, 2007)

The Pats always seem to find a way to pull out a victory.  Crazy game both played horrible.  Tom Brady hasn't looked good most of the season, and didn't look to great last night.

Chargers, just too many stupid mistakes turnovers, not catching passes.

C'est la vie.  New England won.

Have to say that was one of the better playoff weekends, some damn close games.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 15, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Chargers, just too many stupid mistakes turnovers, not catching passes.
> 
> C'est la vie.  New England won.



Chargers shot themselves in the foot.  Their biggest mistake was when the DB intercepted the ball on 4th down.  Stupid, stupid, stupid.  It's not as if he had a clear path to the end zone.  All he had to do was knock it down and let the offense take over.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2007)

That Brown from the Pats is something else.........


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 15, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I second this notion.



Yes, I need some protein.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 20, 2007)

Bump for tomorrow's big games.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 21, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Yes, I need some protein.


 
Yeah Protein sounds good.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 22, 2007)

Ok, who's winning?


----------



## ZECH (Jan 22, 2007)

After 1-21 Games........
86 Goodfella9783   
83 Doublebase
82 dg806
77 IainDaniel
74 shiznit2169
69 Jerseyman
69 Triple Threat
72 luvr29
70 goandykid
68 Dale Mabry
68 P-funk
64 I Are Baboon
63 FatCatMC


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 22, 2007)

Results after the conference finals.  The number to the left of your name is your score.  The numbers after your name are what you have assigned to Chicago and Indianapolis, respectively.


86	Goodfella9783	8	11
83	Doublebase	9	8
82	dg806	10	11
77	IainDaniel	9	10
74	shiznit2169	7	4
72	luvr29	8	5
70	goandykid	7	8
69	Jerseyman	9	4
69	Triple Threat	9	4
68	Dale Mabry	8	4
68	P-funk	8	5
64	I Are Baboon	10	3
63	FatCatMC	9	2


----------



## ZECH (Jan 22, 2007)

As an interesting side note, out of everyone's top three picks, the only one to get two of the top three in the superbowl was...............*ME*


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 22, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Results after the conference finals.  The number to the left of your name is your score.  The numbers after your name are what you have assigned to Chicago and Indianapolis, respectively.
> 
> 
> 86	Goodfella9783	8	11
> ...




Props to Goodfella.   Saints did not look very good.  Chicago really surprised me.  I am rooting for Indy.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 22, 2007)

BTW what a great game.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 22, 2007)

YAY!!! I got dead last!!!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 22, 2007)

So what is the Prize?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 22, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> So what is the Prize?



Dale, tell him what you won last year.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 22, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Dale, tell him what you won last year.



You mean he won that BJ from P-funk.... I just thought they were a cute couple.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 22, 2007)

I say we start a fantasy football league for I-M members next year.  Anybody interested in commishing a league?  I will participate but I am not familiar with heading the league.  Like 10 or 12 people.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 22, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> I say we start a fantasy football league for I-M members next year.  Anybody interested in commishing a league?  I will participate but I am not familiar with heading the league.  Like 10 or 12 people.



I'll second that. I have been in on one on Beyondmass for the last two years along with one at work and what a blast it is. I spend alot of time each week deciding line ups!
I'll do it if you remind me.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 22, 2007)

We did one a few years ago I can't remember who did it then.  Might have been Pepper.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 22, 2007)

dg806 said:


> I'll second that. I have been in on one on Beyondmass for the last two years along with one at work and what a blast it is. I spend alot of time each week deciding line ups!
> I'll do it if you remind me.



How much is the buy in?  How many people?


----------



## ZECH (Jan 22, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> How much is the buy in?  How many people?



The ones I did were for fun. Usually we would chip in and take the winner to lunch or something. Some do a money league though. Depends on what prizes you want. I like it split where the regular season winner gets a cut and the SB winner gets the biggest cut.
It would be hard to do online though.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 4, 2007)

*Final Results*



*97	Goodfella9783*  

93	dg806	
91	Doublebase	
87	IainDaniel	
78	shiznit2169	(48 - tie)
78	goandykid	(48 - tie)
77	luvr29	
73	P-funk	(45)
73	Triple Threat	(51)
73	Jerseyman	(57)
72	Dale Mabry	
67	I Are Baboon	
65	FatCatMC


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## goandykid (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice goodfella. Atleast I got the score right, you sob's.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 5, 2007)

I wonder if Dale will be in to gloat this year.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 5, 2007)

So, close but so far~!
Glad to see Peyton win!


----------

